# رفع السفن الغارقة



## جعفر طرفي (26 يوليو 2008)

*


PHP:




رفع السفن الغارقة *​


*إن رفع السفن الغارقة(إنقاذها) والقوارب عبارة عن أحد**المجالات الغارقة فـي القدم للنشاط الإنساني في البحر.منذ ذلك الزمن ومع ظهور**الملاحة البــحرية طمح الناس إلى إعادة المقدرات المسلوبة منهم مـــن قبل البحر- أي**البواخر الغارقة والسفن والحمولات الموجودة عليها. لهذا الهدف تم إعــداد واستخدام**طرق مختلفة لرفع السفن الغارقة وتجهيزات الغوص والتي**تم التعرف عليها من مصادر تعود إلي القرنين الأول والثاني**قبل الميلاد**.*
*كان من المتوقع أنه مع تطور إنشاء السفن, والتجهيزات**المستخدمة في الملاحة البحرية,أن هلاك السفن والبواخر سوف يتناقص,إلا أن ذلك لم**يحصل بغــض النظر عن حداثة تصاميم السفن والبواخر وطرق الملاحة (قيادة السفن )،مـعدل**الحوادث وهلاك السفن لم يتناقص,و خاصة في الوقت الحاضر,وبغض النظر عن التحسين**الملموس للتأمين التصميمي للحيوية وتطور وسائل حـــماية السفن والبواخر الحديثة, فإن**فقدان الأسطول العالمي يتزايد من عام لعام. فخلال الفترة من عام**1958**حتى عام**1974** , **ازداد**عدد السفن المحطمة أكثر من الضعفين , أما حمولتها الطنية فقد ازدادت أربعة أضعاف**تقريبا . مؤخرا يفقد من الأسطول التجاري العالمي كل عام بنتيجة الكوارث والحوادث**البحرية حوالي**(**200**) **سفينة**ذات سعة إجمالية** (**рег**(500**وبحمولة طنية عامة أكثر من** (**(1000000**рег**الذي يشكل تقريبا** (**10%**) **من**الزيادة السنوية للأسطول العالمي . إن دراسة ظروف الكوارث البحرية خلال**أل**(** (25**سنة الأخيرة على أكثر من** (**(1500**سفينة**غارقة من أنواع مختلفة تشير إلى الأسباب التالية لغرق**السفن**:*
*- **الحرائق والانفجارات** - **22,2 %*
*- **الرسو في المياه الضحلة** - **29,2 %*
*- **فقدان الإستقرارية** – **23 %*
*- **الشروط الجوية** - **14 % *
*- **الاصطدام** – **11,6 % *
*لا يتم فقط غرق سفن الأسطول التجاري**, **وإنما أيضا السفن فوق المائية والغواصات من الأسطول الحربي - ا لبحري , وهكذا في**السنوا ت الأخيرة حدثت بعض الحوادث الخطيرة مع الغواصات الذرية و كذلك التي تعمل**على الديزل, والتي غرق الجزء الأكبر منها مع كامل طاقمه**.*
*بناء على ما تم عرضه آنفا من الواضح**دقة وحيوية مسائل إنقاذ السفن في الشروط الحديثة**. **لأي هدف يتم إنقاذ (انتشال) السفن والبواخر**الغارقة؟*
*يعتبر إنقاذ طاقم السفن التي تحطمت في الكوارث واحدا من أهم**الأهداف.وغالبا ما يتم اتباع ذلك عند انتشال الغواصات الغارقة.علاوة على ذلك يمكن**أن تكون أهداف انتشال السفن ما يلي**:*
*- **تحيد أسباب**الغرق**.*
*- **إعادة تأهيل**السفينة بشكل عام أو لبعض أجزائها المستقلة ( الآليات,التسليح**, **وأخرى)**.*
*- **إنقاذ**الحمولة**.*
*- **التجهيزات**والمستندات المهمة**.*
*- **تنظيف الممر الملاحي**.*
*- **الاستفادة من معدن السفينة الغارقة**كخامات ثانوية في الصناعة**.*
*- **من الممكن أن يتم الانتشال لأهداف أخرى, كمثال ,الحصول على إثبات**يمكن أن يكشف عن إهمال مفتعل (إجرامي) أو ضرر مقصود للسفينة المبحرة أو زيادة في**الحمولة أو خطأ في القيادة**.*
*في الوقت الحاضر وبقصد تقوية التجارة العالمية من قبل الدول و مع**تطور الملاحة تم العمل لإنشاء موانئ جديدة وطرق ملاحية في الخلجان والرؤوس**والقنوات. مما استدعى ضرورة تنظيف المساحات المائية من المتحركات المائية الغارقة**) **السفن والبواخر) والمصنوعات غير المتحركة ( منشآت رسو السفن, المنشآت**الهيدروليكية). لذلك فإن مسائل انتشال السفن حيوية في الوقت الراهن**أيضا**.*
*إذا**تعتبر الأعمال المنفذة لانتشال السفن في الوقت الحاضر موضوعا حيويا من أجل جميع**أساطيل العالم, . هذا و يتعلق نجاح تنفيذها مباشرة بما يلي** :*
*- **مجموعة الطرق**المختارة للتنفيذ بشكل مبرهن** .*
*- **صحة جميع الحسابات**المرافقة**.*
*بالاستناد إلى ما قيل آنفا فإن الطرق التي تم إيرادها في هذا العمل**لانتشال السفن تكتسب أهمية إضافية**.*
*يعتبر هدف هذا العمل ( الدراسة **إعداد مجموعة طرق انتشال البواخر والسفن الغارقة في مياه قليلة العمق باستخدام**وسائل حديثة**.*
*خلال هذه الدراسة تم حل المسائل التالية**:*
*-1 **تم تحليل الطرق الموجودة في الوقت**الحاضر في التطبيق العملي البحري لانتشال السفن والبواخر الغارقة وتم إعداد تصنيف**هذه الطرق, وتقييم آفاق إدخال هذه الطرق في الحياة العملية لانتشال السفن** .*
*-2**تم إعداد مجموعة الطرق لإجراء**الحسابات الضرورية في انتشال السفن (حسابات الرسو , التوازن ومتانة السفينة الغارقة**في المراحل المختلفة للطفو*
*-3 **بالاستناد إلى**مجموعة الطرق هذه تم تشكيل برامج حسابية تسمح بإنجاز الحسابات المشار إليها بسرعة**وعند حجم صغير للمعطيات الأولية مع الدقة المطلوبة من أجل الأهداف العملية** .*
*-4**وكمثال حسابي تم تشكيل مشروع تخطيطي** ( **كر وكي ) لانتشال سفينة غارقة مع تنفيذ الحسابات الضرورية له كما تم الإشارة إليه**سابقا .تم تنفيذ الحسابات من أجل السفينة**«СКР – корвет»**.**تم تخصيص قسم في هذا العمل من أجل المسائل المشار إليها**آنفا. تم إيراد البرامج الحسابية في ملاحق هذا العمل** .*
*نتائج هذا العمل (بشكل خاص البرامج**الحسابية المشار إليها ) من الممكن أن تكون مفيدة عند تنفيذ العمل المخصص لانتشال**السفن والبواخر الغارقة, وتنظيف منطقة المياه التي تمت فيها الكارثة و الممرات**البحرية والقنوات المائية من أ جل إعادة تأهيل طرق الملاحة البحرية وتنفيذ أعمال**أخرى في قاع البحار والأنهار والبحيرات (تمديد الأنابيب والكابلات**وغيرها *


----------



## جعفر طرفي (26 يوليو 2008)

*تكملة*

*هذة تكملة البحث ((( ونسالكم الدعاء ))*
*1**-**الفصل الأول :طرق انتشال السفن والبواخر**الغارقة**.*
*1-1**الإجراءات الأولية لانتشال السفن**.*
*1-1-1**البحث عن السفن الغارقة**.*
*يعتبر البحث عن السفن الغارقة**المرحلة الأولية والأكثر أهمية في جميع الأعمال المعقدة لانتشال السفن. عند البحث**عن السفينة الغارقة يتم تنفيذ الإجراءات التالية** :*
*· **الحصول**على المعطيات الوثائقية عن السفينة ومن ثم تحليلها للوقوف على أسباب غرق السفينة**ومكان الغرق** .*
*· **القيام بالغوص من أجل البحث عن السفينة**الغارقة** .*
*· **الحصول على معلومات عن السفينة وعن ظروف غرقها من المصادر**السماعية** .*
*هذه المعلومات ضرورية من أجل تصميم و تخطيط و إجراء الأعمال التالية**لانتشال السفينة الغارقة** .*
*1-1-1-1- **الحصول على المعطيات**الوثائقية**:*
*من أجل التصميم الجيد لانتشال السفينة الغارقة من الضروري أن يكون**لدينا معطيات كاملة عنها وعلى وجه الخصوص** :*
*1 **-**الأبعاد الرئيسية للسفينة** :*
*-2 **جدول**التحميل ( من أجل تعيين كتلة السفينة ووضعية مركز الثقل** ).*
*-3 **الرسم الهندسي النظري والحسابات**الموافقة له ( من أجل تعيين عناصر التحميل الحجمي للسفينة وقطاعاتها وأيضا أطوال**حبال انتشال السفينة*
*-4 **الرسم الهندسي للتوضع العام لتجهيزات السفينة (من أجل الاسترشاد**العام على السفينة وتوضع تجهيزات إنتشال السفن*
*-5 **الرسوم الهندسية التصميمية من أجل**اختبار المتانة وتعيين كتلة التصاميم المستقلة** .*
*6- **الرسوم الهندسية والمواد الأخرى**للتسليح, والآليات والتجهيزات** .*
*-7 **المخططات والمواد المنتهية مدتها**وفقا لأنظمة السفن ( من أجل مسألة **استخدامها عند تجفيف القطاعات** )*
*8- **- **معلومات عن الحمولات المنقولة** .*
*9 **-**معلومات عن وضعية السفينة قبل**الكارثة** .*
*إن**الحصول على مثل هذه المعلومات عن السفينة الغارقة ممكنا في مفارز خدمة إنقاذ**السفينة الغارقة وأيضا ممكنا من السجل الذاتي للسفينة ومن مواد تصميم السفينة , ومن**شهادات منظمات التصنيف ( السجل ,المراقب على ظهر السفينة وغيرها ) ,مخططات الحمولة** , **من الخرائط ومن وثائق أخرى** .*
*بالإضافة إلى المعلومات عن السفينة**الغارقة نفسها . من الضروري أن نملك حسب الإمكانيات كمية كبيرة من المعلومات عن**السفينة الغارقة. تعتبر الوثيقة الأساسية المميزة لظروف غرق السفينة هي تقرير**المعلومات المقدم إلى قائد السفينة عن الحادثة حيث تتم الإشارة في هذه المعلومات عن**الإجراءات المتخذة من أجل إنقاذ السفينة وطاقمها و إصلاح الأضرار . وبشكل عام يشتمل**التقرير الذي يصل إلى قائد السفينة على ما يلي**:*
*· **الصحف**الملاحية والدورية والمختصة بالآليات**.*
*· **الصحف الدورية لمراكز**المراقبة مع الملاحظات المسجلة** .*
*وذلك خلال الأيام الأخيرة متضمنا**لحظة الكارثة** .*
*يقدم لقائد السفينة أيضا خارطة ذات ملحق ملاحي لبرنامج (منهاج*
*السفينة خلال يوم كامل قبل الكارثة وفي لحظة حدوثها , خارطة المناورة , و أيضا**تقرير (راديو )الملاح ,الضابط المناوب وشخصيات أخرى ( حسب وجهة نظره ) المتلبسين**بالكارثة أو المراقبين للأحداث السالفة للحادث .إذا كانت الوثائق المشار إليها** , **الصحف غير موجودة أي لم يتم إنقاذها من قبل طاقم السفينة الغارقة ,فإنه من الضروري**اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات الممكنة من أجل البحث عنها عند البحث عن طريق الغوص** .*
*يجب أن**يكون لدينا معلومات كاملة بشكل كاف عن مكان غرق السفينة .ينتمي لمثل هذه المعلومات*
*· **وصف مكان غرق السفينة مع الدلالة إلى العمق وطبيعة التربة**وخصائص أخرى** .*
*· **مواصفات منطقة الغرق مع الدلالة إلى خصائص**ملامح الشاطئ , وجود موانئ ,أمكنة ضحلة ,شعاب مرجانية ذات بنى مختلفة , قواعد إصلاح** ...... **و ما شابه** .*
*· **ملخص الأرصاد الجوية للمنطقة , والذي يجب أن**يعكس خصائص أنظمة الرياح والأمواج والثلوج والحرارة, خصائص التيارات إن وجدت** ,**ارتفاع المد والجزر ,شفافية المياه ,...... وغيرها** .*
*إذا كانت منطقة غرق السفينة تملك**خصائص أخرى و التي من الممكن أن تظهر عند تنفيذ الأعمال ,فإنه يجب أن تكون متضمنة**في مواد البحث . من الممكن إيجاد المعلومات التي تم تعدادها في كراسات الإرشادات**الملاحية والخرائط وفي ملخصات الأرصاد الجوية**.*
*إذا كانت أعمال الانتشال تخطط لفترة**طويلة فإنه ينصح أن نملك خصائص المنطقة الجوية لسنوات عدة من الملاحظة . المعلومات**التي حصلنا عليها يتم تدقيقها و استكمالها عند البحث عن السفينة الغارقة**بالغوص**.*
*2**.*


----------



## جعفر طرفي (26 يوليو 2008)

المقطع الثالث ///-1-1-1-*البحث عن السفينة الغارقة بالغوص** :*
*أن**تدقيق و استكمال المعطيات عن السفينة الغارقة ،وضعها ،منطقة الغرق ،يساعد على البحث**عن مكان الكارثة بالغوص . عند غياب المعلومات الوثائقية يعتبر هذا البحث المصدر**الأساسي للمعلومات عن السفينة الغارقة . يتم إجراء البحث بالغوص لعدة مرات** . *


*- **الأول**مباشرة بعد اكتشاف السفينة الغارقة عند البحث عنها** .*
*- **الثاني مباشرة قبل بداية أعمال**الانتشال** .*
*معطيات البحث الأول تستخدم عند تصميم مشروع الانتشال . إلا إذا مضى**وقت طويل بين البحث الأول بالغوص وتشكيل مشروع الانتشال عندئذ يتم إجراء بحث إضافي** . **في هذه الحالة تعداد المسائل الخاضعة للتدقيق يتم تحديده من قبل القائد ( المشرف**) **على أعمال التصميم . عند البحث بالغوص يتم قياس الميلان العرضي والطولي للسفينة**الغارقة ، ويتم تحديد مكان عطب الجسم ،قياساته ، وضعية الفتحات ( الكوى) ، وجود**ووضعية الحمل ، وجود وكمية التربة في القطاعات وعند الضرورة يتم تحديد الأبعاد**الرئيسية ومعطيات أخرى.هذا و يتم تنفيذ البحث بالغوص لعدة**مرات**:*
*· **المرحلة الأولى: تعيين وضعية (مكان ) السفينة الغارقة في**التربة** .*
*ينتمي إلى البارامترات المميزة لوضعية السفينة على التربة : الميلان**العرضي ، الميلان الطولي ، انغماس السفينة في التربة وأيضا عمق الغاطس ، وسطح**السفينة والعناصر الأخرى لتصميم السفينة. يتم تعيين الميلان الطولي والعرضي للسفينة**الغارقة بعدة طرق** .*
*الطريق الأبسط بالقياس المباشر لوضعية السفينة بواسطة الغوص لقياس**زاوية الميلان العرضي . عند قياس الميلان العرضي يضع الغواص الجهاز في مستوي المقطع**العرضي للسفينة،أما عند قياس الميلان الطولي فيضعه في المستوي الطولي. من أجل**التعيين الأكثر دقة للميلان العرضي والميلان الطولي من الضروري قياس كل هذه**البارامترات وإجراء القياس في مكانين أو ثلاثة أمكنة على طول السفينة وكقيمة حقيقية**يجب اتخاذ القيمة المتوسطة للقيم. من الممكن تعيين الميلان العرضي والميلان الطولي**للسفينة الغارقة بمعطيات أعماق جوانب السفينةوالغواطس و باستخدام المعطيات عن**أبعاد السفينة كما يبين الشكل *

*من أجل تعيين الميلان العرضي بهذه**الطريقة يتم قياس عمق مقطع السفينة اعتبارا من السطح على كلا جانبي السفينة** . **بمعرفة عرض السفينة في هذا المقطع يتم إنشاء مثلث قائم الزاوية ، والذي يمثل وتره**عرض السفينة*
*. **من أجل تعيين الميلان الطولي يتم قياس عمق سطح السفينة في مقدمتها**وفي مؤخرتها في المستوي القطري . بمعرفة طول السفينة وأبعاد العناصر التصميمية**الأخرى ،يتم إنشاء مثلث قائم الزاوية ، والذي منه يتم إيجاد زاوية الميلان الطولي**للسفينة *

*يتم تعيين انغماس السفينة في التربة**بطريقة القياس في مقاطع السفينة المختلفة وكذلك الأعمال المشار إليها بواسطة قائد**السفينة ،يتم قياس الأعماق من السطح وعلى الجوانب حتى التربة . عندما يكون ارتفاع**الجانب معلوما في ذلك المقطع فإنه يتم تحديد عمق السفينة ( إنغراس السفينة ) في**التربة **:*

*حيث**h**- **عمق إنغراس**السطح،**h** – **العمق حتى التربة**،**h** – **ارتفاع**الجانب**.*
*النقاط المميزة لإنغراس السفينة في**التربة في مقاطع مختلفة يتم تحميلها على رسم تخطيطي جانبي لشكل السفينة ويتم الوصل**بينهما . المنحني الذي تم الحصول عليه يحدد تضاريس التربة على طول الجانب وعمق**انغماس السفينة في التربة على طول السفينة . مثل هذه الطريقة في تعيين انغماس**السفينة في التربة تفترض وجود معطيات عن ارتفاع جانب السفينة . عند غياب مثل هذه**المعلومات عن ارتفاع جانب السفينة يتم إيجادها بطريقة قياس المسافة من السطح حتى**القاع الثاني . ارتفاع القاع الثاني في هذه الحالة يتم أخذه من الطراز الأولي** .*
*· **المرحلة الثانية- تحديد أبعاد السفينة الغارقة** :*
*عند**غياب المعطيات عن السفينة ،يتم تحديد هذه المعلومات عند البحث بالغوص و عند ذلك يتم**تعيين**: *
*· **النوع ،النوع الجزئي وتسمية السفينة** .*
*· **طول السفينة وفقا للسطح العلوي** .*
*· **عرض**السفينة في المقطع العرضي الأقصى ( وفقا للسطح العلوي**)** .*
*· **ارتفاع**الجانب عند المقطع العرضي الأقصى** .*
*· **ارتفاع ،طول وتوضع الطوابق**العلوية** .*
*· **عدد وتوضع الحواجز الإنشائية الطولية والعرضية** .*
*· **نوع وعدد وتوضع الآليات الرئيسية** .*
*· **أبعاد عنابر الشحن ،توضعها و أبعاد المناور ( الفتحات**السقفية** )**.*
*الأبعاد الخطية الرئيسية للسفينة الغارقة يتم قياسها من قبل الغواص**بواسطة شريط القياس الذي يثبت في النقطة الابتدائية ، ويتم تمديده حتى النقطة**النهائية وهناك يتم تثبيته . وبنفس الوقت ووفقا لطول شريط القياس وعند الضرورة يتم**وضع علامات تشير إلى أغراض ما على السفينة. و لتحميل العلامة على شريط القياس يخبر**الغواص بالتلفون مثلا " العلامة الأولى -نهاية نصف الخزان " ،"العلامة الثانية** – **الصارية الأمامية " وما شابه ذلك . يتم رفع شريط القياس مع العلامات النهائية**والوسطى إلى السطح ويؤخذ عنه المقاسات الضرورية** .*
*· **المرحلة الثالثة: تعيين حالة السفينة و أعطالها** :*
*1- **يتم تعيين ما**يلي بالنظر الخارجي** :*
*· **وجود المرساة في فتحات الجنازير** .*
*· **درجة تغطية الجسم (سماكة الطبقة** .*
*· **وجود الفتحات ( الكوى ) ،عددها ،توضعها ووضعيتها ( مفتوحة**،مكسرة** .*
*· **وجود المواد خارج متن السفينة** .*
*· **وضعية**ريشة القيادة ووضعها** .*
*· **وجود ووضعية الرفاصات و أكتاف التعليق**والمحاور**.*
*· **وضعية الطوابق العلوية ، الغرف على متن السفينة ، السطح**،**...**الخ** .*
*· **عطب الهيكل ( الخروق ، الانبعاجات ،الشقوق ،الثنايا** .*
*عند ذلك**يتم تحديد وضعية الخروق على طول و ارتفاع متن السفينة أو على عرض السطح .إن شكل**وقياس الخروق يتم إيجادها بقياس المسافة منها حتى نقاط مرجعية معينة أو علامات على**شرائط القياس** .*
*-2 **بالفحص الداخلي يتم تحديد ما يلي** :*
*· **وضعية**القاع ، وجود أعطاب فيه ، ومن أجل السفينة المتوضعة على الأحجار احتمال وجود أحجار**داخلة في الجسم** .*
*· **وجود وكمية التربة في عنابر وقطاعات السفينة**، وعلى وجه الخصوص في تلك التي يوجد فيها خروق وفي الأمكنة المجاورة** .*
*· **وجود احتياط حربي ( قتالي** (*
*· **وجود**وكمية وطبيعة الحمولة وجودة تحميله في عنابر الشحن وعلى السطح العلوي** .*
*· **وضعية وتكوين المراجل والآليات الرئيسية وفقا لإمكانياتها**،كيفية تثبيتها على الأساسات** .*
*وفقا لمعطيات الكشف يتم تشكيل تقرير**البحث ، والذي يجب أن يحتوي على المعلومات الحتمية التالية** :*
*-1 **تسمية**الأبعاد الرئيسية والمواصفات الأساسية للسفينة** .*
*2**-**مكان الغرق و**إحداثياته**.*
*3** ا-لعمق في مكان الغرق في المقدمة والمؤخرة وفي عدة أمكنة على متن**السفينة الغارقة أو اللوحة الطبوغرافية لمستوي العمق** .*
*4** -العمق اعتبارا من سطح السفينة**الغارقة في المقدمة والمؤخرة** .*
*5** -الجنوح ( الميلان الطولي والعرضي**للسفينة **.*
*6** -طبيعة التربة** .*
*7** -شفافية المياه** .*
*8**-الجريان** – **الاتجاه والسرعة** .*
*9** -انغماس السفينة في التربة في المقدمة والمؤخرة وفي الأمكنة المميزة**على متن السفينة** .*
*-10** كمية التربة داخل السفينة، وفي أمكنتها الرئيسية** .*
*-11**الأعطاب الرئيسية في السفينة** .*
*عند فحص الغواصات الغارقة بالإضافة**لما سبق يتم تحديد ما يلي** :*
*1** -وضعية الطاقم الموجود في القطاعات وشروط وجوده** .*
*2** -جاهزية**الطاقم للخروج من القطاعات و إمكانية الخروج** .*
*3**-وضعية تجهيزات و آليات إنقاذ** ( **الفتحات ، التجهيزات الطوربيدية ، أغطية العوامات المعزولة من الخارج ..... الخ*
*4** -وضعية**صمامات تهوية صهاريج أثقال الموازنة الرئيسية ،وإمكانية تنظيف الخزانات بالنفخ*


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 يوليو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اخى جعفر .. الله يبارك فيك اخى الفاضل
ونريد المزيد .. ونورت منتدى البحريه اخى الفاضل


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2008)

يثبت لوقت ............... وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى جعفر وشرفت المنتدى واعضائه الف شكر


----------



## أبا الفهد (24 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت يداك يا أخي


----------



## gadoo20042004 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاجر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مهندس جعفر على إضافة هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## HAADY (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ جعفر طرفي 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد وكنت اتوقع ان يكون اكثر تفصيل بحيث يتم ادراج احدث التقنيات المتبعه في عمليات انتشال السفن الغارقة والوسائل الحديثة لعمليات الانتشال التي تتم والطرق التي تعتمدها اشهر شركات الانتشال اليابانية او الدانمركية او النرويجية او الاسكندنافية عامة 
فكان الموضوع للاجراءات المتبعة ما قبل عملية الانتشال والاحتياطات اللازمة لذلك والتحضيرات الاولية دون الولوج الى عمليات الرفع والتي هي عنوان الموضوع 

أرجوا ان يكون للموضوع تتمة مع فائق تقديري للجهد الذي بذلته


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع جدا رائع ومجهود اروع


----------

